# What is your favoirte type of riding?



## iluvhorses987 (May 31, 2008)

Heyy everybody!!! I was just wondering what your favorite type of riding was. Personally, mine is English. I also am crazy for dressage. I just want to know your favorite so i can get to know other people's interests as well...lol yeah.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I really love Dressage. I have never been a fan of jumping and I don't mind Western or 'English' either.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya umm i prefer Western totally.. I am plannin on doin probly some rodeoin like Barrels, Calf wrestlin, makin broncs, and or bulls.. idk yet..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like English!  Jumping is soo fun...so is XC! 
& dressage is just beautiful to watch.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Jumping is probably my favorite.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i like western....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like trying everything. However, I have a personal preference (if you will) for hunters and dressage. I would love to try more of the western disciplines like cutting and penning though, that would be great!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

English, jumping and bareback!


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

JUMPING! gosh i miss it! i hope we start jumping soon!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I love everything as well! But I just love hunter-jumper and dressage!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I love jumping! Dressage is okay, but to me it seems boring compared to the rush of jumping.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I like western.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

With me it comes in waves. My ultimate love is jumping but there is nothing better than the nice random trail ride or hike out in the mountains with the horses. The nice flatting lesson is also quite nice.It all depends on what I feel like doing


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

DRESSAGE!!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

As long as i am on a horse i am happy  But i really like English and jumping!


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Saddle Seat!


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Anything at a nice slow walk! I have crummy knees and I am top heavy, so as long as i don't jiggle too much I am a happy camper!


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE dressage! Jumping is getting more and more popular, but I love dressage! The jumpers think its absolutely boring, but I think it is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

ummm western, but with an australian stock saddle.. but i like trail riding too!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

alstaxidermy said:


> Anything at a nice slow walk! I have crummy knees and I am top heavy, so as long as i don't jiggle too much I am a happy camper!



I TOTALLY agree! I love going on walks! I hate the jiggleies too.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Discriplines*

I love riding western (especially speed classses, western pleasure, trail class, stockseat, ect) and then bareback and some serious trail riding sums it up for me. lol


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> alstaxidermy said:
> 
> 
> > Anything at a nice slow walk! I have crummy knees and I am top heavy, so as long as i don't jiggle too much I am a happy camper!
> ...



LOL! One other anti-jiggler! I knew I wasn't the only one of my kind! Go us!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hee Hee! :lol: *high five*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL! :lol: Walks are pretty fun, although I'd rather canter!


----------



## cha_mira (Jun 15, 2007)

i love Classic Dressage!!!!
Here in belgium Jumping is the nr1 to do.
But i'm a bit to nervous to jump...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Western all the way I ain't a fan of postal stamps at all. Hold that thought I like to watch others ride with them.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

bareback, followed closely by saddleseat!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

i only ride english XD so jumping , even though my worst experiences are from jumping XD


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I love dressage, bareback, and trail riding.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine is western riding- barrel racing and trail riding and I also like cutting


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I like hunter and equitation, it just looks so nice.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

jumping and bareback for me


----------



## Brookie (Sep 22, 2008)

Jumping English


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I ride english so that I can jump, which I love. But I also ride western on the trails.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I Ride SaddleSeat, Western,English and bareback and Id like to try jumping! im a all around Rider, I dont really have a favorite lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i love bareback for everything -jumping, trail rides, etc
i have taken like 6 years straight of dressage lessons
but i rarely even ride dressage, only jumping and western


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

barrrrreback!!!!!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Dressage .. Love love love it.
I train it, not show it.. well not shown it before yet anyway!

I love hacking 'Not going for trail rides, its in the show ring', i've done that before!

I ALSO love bareback, im known as a bareback queen


----------

